# Nuke prep



## Cruise19156 (Dec 7, 2021)

I live in an apartment. Is there anything I can do to make my place less venerable if there was a nuke bombing near by? Also, I live on in hawaii, Navy. I can't exactly move.


----------



## Koefe (Jul 20, 2021)

Cruise19156 said:


> I live in an apartment. Is there anything I can do to make my place less venerable if there was a nuke bombing near by?


hide in your refrigerator, like Jones did


----------



## Koefe (Jul 20, 2021)

on a better note, do you live in a major city or near an obvious target? odds are you’ll have some type of advance warning even if minimal to bug out. 

have your shit packed and ready to go at a moments notice, wife? kids? same for them, that’s my advice. keep moving forward and away from the threat.


----------



## Cruise19156 (Dec 7, 2021)

Just married. No kids yet. Wouldn't want to leave unless I really had to. I have a go bag and some bags to throw in my truck if I need to leave. I also know being sheltered is the best thing to do in the first 3 day. Depends on how far away you are from it though.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Being on an island really constricts your options. If you don't know where it's gonna hit, knowing where to go when the warnings sound is a tough call.
Have multiple plans to reach different coastlines. If you can't leave, have what you'll need to survive a few weeks inside your house. Food, water, plastic sheeting, air filtration capable of capturing all particulate matter, duct tape, a means to assemble a fallout washing station that can runoff away from your living area, clean water to support such washings, a one-piece suit capable of protecting you from fallout debris should you need to go out, as much concrete or earth to put between you and the blast as possible, and hope.
The prospects are grim.
Thankfully, the potential is low.

Here's a "fun" tool to see how you might fare: https://nuclearsecrecy.com/nukemap/


----------



## Cruise19156 (Dec 7, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> Being on an island really constricts your options. If you don't know where it's gonna hit, knowing where to go when the warnings sound is a tough call.
> Have multiple plans to reach different coastlines. If you can't leave, have what you'll need to survive a few weeks inside your house. Food, water, plastic sheeting, air filtration capable of capturing all particulate matter, duct tape, a means to assemble a fallout washing station that can runoff away from your living area, clean water to support such washings, a one-piece suit capable of protecting you from fallout debris should you need to go out, as much concrete or earth to put between you and the blast as possible, and hope.
> The prospects are grim.
> Thankfully, the potential is low.
> ...


Luckily, I live away from the city and the military base which would more then likely be where anything happens. There is always the chance that I'm not home which would suck. I have a few weeks of food water and whatnot still working on putting together more. What exactly do you mean by air filtration? If I was home my plan would be to turn off all fans and AC as long as I am hunkered down.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Cruise19156 said:


> Luckily, I live away from the city and the military base which would more then likely be where anything happens. There is always the chance that I'm not home which would suck. I have a few weeks of food water and whatnot still working on putting together more. What exactly do you mean by air filtration? If I was home my plan would be to turn off all fans and AC as long as I am hunkered down.


fallout is generally particles that form during a surface detonation. Millions of tons of debris (concrete and dirt) get instantly vaporized. As it cools, it mixes with the radioactive material. Generally fallout particles will be heavier than air and not float around like something fine (like drywall dust). And the particles shouldnt be able to navigate twists and turns of an hvac system (unless it’s getting sucked in through a fan). Radiation travels in a straight line, so keep the particles out with dust type filters. literally, my plan is to hit up my home’s air intake pipes with a few layers of tshirts to keep out the dust. Or just shove tshirts or foam filters into vents from the inside as far as possible. If you seal ur self in airtight, how will you breathe….


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Nukes. Can't sweat them. If I am lucky I get vapourized during the intial event. If not I die a slow death from infection caused by burns or radiation poisoning. If I survive that then what? 

I'm pretty well squared away. Just not for nukes. 

Godspeed


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Check out the storm sewer system in your area and find one a big one to shelter in.
Besides possible flooding when it rains, the first couple of rains will wash any fallout and its associated radioactive debris into the sewer system, forcing you to shelter else where until the water goes down. Would be great to have a gieger counter to know how bad it is.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Cruise19156 said:


> Luckily, I live away from the city and the military base which would more then likely be where anything happens. There is always the chance that I'm not home which would suck. I have a few weeks of food water and whatnot still working on putting together more. What exactly do you mean by air filtration? If I was home my plan would be to turn off all fans and AC as long as I am hunkered down.


See @Trihonda's reply.
For the first few days, you could be in a cloud of fallout. You'll want to seal all windows and doors to avoid wind carrying it inside. During that time, your only means of air intake will be your HVAC system, assuming it's operational. If it is, you likely already have a filter capable of stopping particulate matter. But if it's not operational, you'll need a solution that allows air in while keeping out the fallout particles. You'll need to secure and seal a good filter to a window that will allow air in, but keep the particles out.
In even more extreme setups, this can be an entire NBC filtering system, like this one: Castellex Air550 four-stage NBC air filtration system. (just the first example that popped up in my search, not an endorsement or recommendation)
Personal preferences and finances will determine your options.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

IN CASE OF NUCLEAR WEAPON DETONATION
1. Sit on floor
2. Loosen pants
3. Place head between legs
4. Kiss your butt goodbye

Seriously, I hope all my friends are right with Jesus. We may be meeting him soon.
Me? I'm not worried. If it's my time to go, it's my time to go.


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

All the above comments cover it, I would add IOSAT (Potassium Iodide) tablets to your first aid supplies. During Japans Tsunami/meltdown my son and family was stationed at Yokosuka and the Navy gave them IOSAT as a just in case, stateside there was a run on the tablets which could happen again. IMHO: I don't think they would Nuke Hawaii due to China owning property there and that would be a great vacation spot for the Russians....they're getting tired of Cuba.

Everything you need to know and some you don't. 








Facts about potassium iodide


Information on potassium iodide as possible treatment for internal radioactive contamination. Provided by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC).




www.cdc.gov


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

Cruise19156 said:


> I live in an apartment. Is there anything I can do to make my place less venerable if there was a nuke bombing near by? Also, I live on in hawaii, Navy. I can't exactly move.


You need to be ore worried about Tsunami and Hurricanes.


----------



## Koefe (Jul 20, 2021)

I see now that the OP was corrected to include that you were on an island… ignore everything previous that i said. i agree everything said above will maximize your chances of survival greatly, however im gonna go with rice paddy on this one. head between legs and ask for forgiveness if you haven’t already. good luck

why would anyone nuke hawaii anyway? everyone has to have somewhere to vacation after shtf


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Download and read this book.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Download and read this book.


Yep a very good resource that has been around for a number of years.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

The oligarchs of Russia and elite of the rest of the world won’t live well in a post apocalyptic world. I’d like to believe they’d prevent such a horror from happening.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Back to the cold war we go...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

> If you are outside in an area when a radiation emergency happens, you could be contaminated with radioactive material. Radioactive material can fall from the air and land on people, buildings, roads, cars, and other objects. This is called contamination. It is important to get radioactive contamination off your body as soon as you can to lower your risk of harm. Removing contamination is called decontamination. Other videos focused on protective actions for radiation emergencies can be found here: http://emergency.cdc.gov/radiation/pr...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

> Recent events have been focused on the possibility of nuclear warfare. Many of us have Potassium Iodide [IOSAT] pills in our preps in case of such an event. But do you know how the pills work, who should take them and for how long? Here's what I was able to find out. Note: I mistakenly said "K1" instead of "Kl" in the video.


*



*


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

> You can survive exposure to nuclear fallout. Seal up your home during a nuclear fallout event to protect yourself from radiation poisoning.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

> Updated video located here: http://youtu.be/sUPghML47UE Please update your bookmarks. How to find or purify water during a nuclear crisis. Emphasis on distillation at min. 4:00 -12:15. Unless you already have equipment on site - you may want to use distillation to attempt to remove radiation from water. You can also use natural filtering (clay earth) 12:16, but there is not as much research proving it's efficiency with radiation contamination. Where to find clean water min 17:35. Please see disclaimer http://www.ibiblio.org/rcip/nuclear.html


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

How many minutes do we have before the nuke hits when we hear the siren?


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

charito said:


> How many minutes do we have before the nuke hits when we hear the siren?


Depends on location but IIRC it used to be 10 minutes if fired from a sub off the coast. If fired from Russian soil to the U.S is about 30 minutes.


----------

